# PE exam with presence of proctor



## ben_1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I applied for PE exam in MO and live in another state. Do I necessarly need to take my PE exam in the State where I applied for the license or can I take in the State where I live now with the presence of a proctor. Your experience is appreciated.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 23, 2011)

ben_1 said:


> I applied for PE exam in MO and live in another state. Do I necessarly need to take my PE exam in the State where I applied for the license or can I take in the State where I live now with the presence of a proctor. Your experience is appreciated.


I don't think they allow that any more. Only if you are in the active military. Proctoring


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 23, 2011)

It is my understanding that they will do it; but you will pay extra to do so. It was that way for the October session as a co-worker ended going to WA to take the Structural test there instead of taking it locally ($600 extra, IIRC). NCEES may have adjusted it more since then, I haven't looked into it


----------



## Exception Collection (Jun 23, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> It is my understanding that they will do it; but you will pay extra to do so. It was that way for the October session as a co-worker ended going to WA to take the Structural test there instead of taking it locally ($600 extra, IIRC). NCEES may have adjusted it more since then, I haven't looked into it


Back in 2008/2009 I proctored my (WA) FE and PE exams. Not proctoring my SE one - taking the time to drive to Seattle and maybe take a day or two off after - and not sure (but doubtful) if I can proctor my CA-specific exams.


----------



## palvarez83 (Jul 14, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > It is my understanding that they will do it; but you will pay extra to do so. It was that way for the October session as a co-worker ended going to WA to take the Structural test there instead of taking it locally ($600 extra, IIRC). NCEES may have adjusted it more since then, I haven't looked into it
> ...


Yeah you can't. Current board rules only allow for CA specific exams to only be offered in CA.


----------

